# Valet PRO - VP Advanced Poseidon Wash



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*WHAT IS IT?*

VP Advanced Poseidon Wash

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*

Valet PRO Advanced Poseidon Car Wash is a concentrated car shampoo that only needs 10-20ml per 5L of water. The cleaning power is amazing and yet extremely gentle.

The wash solution helps your wash mitt or sponge glide over the paint surface making it feel like no effort at all.

APCW rinsies off the paint surface beautifully leaving behind a high gloss finish, that will sheet water. It does all of this in perfect balance. This is Valet PRO's best wash and wax car shampoo.

*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*

My Luna Grey SEAT Leon

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*

I had never tried any of VP shampoos so this was my first, and in short I was impressed by it. I like a shampoo which goes a long way, gives value for money and has the cleaning power - doing so many miles cleaning power is essential.

I used 60ml in to circa 18L of water, so at this rate I would get 16 washes from my 1L container which costs around £10. So the key factor of value? I would say satisfied at around 62p per wash I am more than happy with that.

5L comes in at around £27 which would give around 83 washes which would bring the cost per wash down to around 32-33p and should last you a year or two.

On to cleaning power - the solution felt great in the bucket for starters. I used a wool wash mitt which picked the suds up nicely and it glided along the paintwork with ease. The car itself was pretty dirty having not been washed in about 3 weeks, the shampoo cut through it with ease, even what I would say would be the more stubborn dirt and grime on the boot lid.

It rinsed off nice and ease and left behind a nice clean surface. Absolutely no complaints with this product.

So I'll give you a few pictures:

Ready to go:









In the bucket:









ACTION SHOT!!:









Car Before:



























Car After Rinsing:



























*PROS*
-Ease of use
-Good value for money
-Fantastic cleaning power
-Nice smell

*CONS*
-I didn't really encounter any to be honest

Thanks to Greg @ Valet PRO for supplying this - you can get it from the usual VP outlets.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Really like this wash - Great Smell as well


----------

